# Is PT done every morning at BMQ?



## mswirski

I was under the impression that PT was done every single morning at St Jean.

I noticed a reference to "PT mornings" in the BMQ tips thread.

Pardon me if this is common knowledge, but how many times a week do you have morning PT?

If it is not every day, what would normally happen in the mornings instead?

Finally, are there evening PT sessions?

I'm particularly concerned about the number of times we run 5km+ a week. 

Right now I run 3-4x a week. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sythen

Things might have changed, but when I did BMQ (in 2006, so not long ago really) PT started after the physical fitness test.. So day.. 2? or 3? And it happens every morning, except when you are in the field. Evening PT happens if you piss off your instructors. You will be running a lot. And when you're not running, you will be marching everywhere.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Yes you will do PT every morning. It may not always be running, but there will be PT.


----------



## mswirski

Thank you for the replies.

How many times a week will there be 5km+ running in the morning?

As I said, I run 3-4x a week now. I'm wondering if I should work on increasing distance and speed, or if I should work on getting up to 5x a week running 5km. 

I realize there will be plenty of other activity, but I am already training for that outside of my runs.

Thanks again.


----------



## mj_lover

when I did basic last year, we did pt every second day, build up the run distance over the length of the course. a lot of people who show up can not run 5k right off the bat.


----------



## sarahsmom

You really don't get told how far you are running. It's O'dark and early, hard to judge distances, especially if you are unfamiliar with the area. Basically you run until your instructors decide they are done. 
The speed is also determined by your instructors, so you may be sprinting one day and doing a long slow run the next.
They try to let you have enough time after morning PT to shower, change and get to breakfast, so you are usually done by 0600hrs-ish.
Mornings where there is no PT, classes usually start a little earlier. Or there is an inspection scheduled. The course senior should have the schedule for that week.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

mswirski said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> How many times a week will there be 5km+ running in the morning?
> 
> As I said, I run 3-4x a week now. I'm wondering if I should work on increasing distance and speed, or if I should work on getting up to 5x a week running 5km.
> 
> I realize there will be plenty of other activity, but I am already training for that outside of my runs.
> 
> Thanks again.



I have to ask, why are you concerned about 3 or more +5km runs a week? How far are you running now?

As a baseline, if you can run (run all the way, not just shuffle/walk) 10km in under 1hr you should be ok.


----------



## Brasidas

mswirski said:
			
		

> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> How many times a week will there be 5km+ running in the morning?
> 
> As I said, I run 3-4x a week now. I'm wondering if I should work on increasing distance and speed, or if I should work on getting up to 5x a week running 5km.
> 
> I realize there will be plenty of other activity, but I am already training for that outside of my runs.
> 
> Thanks again.



I wouldn't be worried much about speed, work on endurance. The longest run I've ever done at battleschool was 10k. As TTG said, steadily run, not shuffle/walk.

Even running every day, the course is unlikely to take up the time to run a full 5k every time. There's still plenty of running in circuit training, though.


----------



## mswirski

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> I have to ask, why are you concerned about 3 or more +5km runs a week? How far are you running now?



I'm running 5k 3x a week, sometimes 4x a week. At this point I feel my legs need a rest day in between runs most of the time.

I can build up distance fine. I'll probably be near 7km by the time I go to bmq.

However, I'm also doing lots of strength and endurance training outside of running.

If we are going to be running long distance more than 3-4 times a week, I'll need to put that other training on hold while I build to 5x a week.

So it is simply a question of how my time would be better spent.


----------



## wupbucket

Work on strength and endurance. If you can keep 5k at a moderate pace you'll be fine for BMQ. Strength training should be higher priority as you'll be running around all the time anyway.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

As mentioned, throw in the marching everywhere.  Drill classes.  And of course, the many trips up and down stairs.  Lots and lots of stairs.

You mentioned something about feeling like you need a rest day; I say don't ignore that little voice from your body.  It needs time to rest/heal to get stronger/faster/etc.

Train hard, but don't over-train especially the 1 or 2 weeks preceding your arrival thru the Green Doors.  

 :2c:


----------



## Brasidas

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> As mentioned, throw in the marching everywhere.  Drill classes.  And of course, the many trips up and down stairs.  Lots and lots of stairs.
> 
> You mentioned something about feeling like you need a rest day; I say don't ignore that little voice from your body.  It needs time to rest/heal to get stronger/faster/etc.
> 
> Train hard, but don't over-train especially the 1 or 2 weeks preceding your arrival thru the Green Doors.
> 
> :2c:



On that note, without just wimping out because something's tough, listen to your body on course. I've had injuries aggravated that may lead to lifelong problems. I know others who do have such lifelong problems because of inexperienced instructors leading PT (particularly obstacle courses and BFT workup) and not respecting when a troop says that they are hurt and need to fall out.

Know yourself and listen to your body. And, of course, be in the best shape that you can before you get there.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Yup!

Know the difference between:

hurt (injured and will potentially get worse if you keep pushin' thru) 

and

hurting (you are past your normal point of comfort, but can go on...you just need to tell yourself to push thru).


Nothing wrong with pushin' thru if you are hurting.  Doing it when you are hurt...well if the staff has half a brain they will know the difference and do their job.


----------



## x_para76

Whatever the case know that you can't go in being too fit. Your fitness level is the only thing that you have control over as well as your attitude. You will see recruits who should've shown up fitter and who wake up everyday stressing about that days PT as well as all the other stresses that the staff will layer on top. Do yourself a favour and show up as fit as you possibly can.


----------



## Hattie56

mswirski said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that PT was done every single morning at St Jean.
> 
> I noticed a reference to "PT mornings" in the BMQ tips thread.
> 
> Pardon me if this is common knowledge, but how many times a week do you have morning PT?
> 
> If it is not every day, what would normally happen in the mornings instead?
> 
> Finally, are there evening PT sessions?
> 
> I'm particularly concerned about the number of times we run 5km+ a week.
> 
> Right now I run 3-4x a week.
> 
> Thanks!



Honestly, there won't be as much running as everyone said in this post. You will have pt a lot for the first probably 6-7 weeks, after that, you barely have pt anymore. The most our platoon has ran at one time was 8km and it was at your own pace with PSP staff. You however will be doing a lot of push ups and planks. Work on your core muscles if anything.


----------



## jemcgrg

It also depends on your staff. My staff liked running a lot. So we ran frequently.


----------



## Jarnhamar

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> It also depends on your staff. My staff liked running a lot. So we ran frequently.



Did your PT taper off after your course passed the fitness test?


----------



## jemcgrg

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Did your PT taper off after your course passed the fitness test?



Not when we were in garrison we will had it often. In the field you don't do PT so that's 3 weeks no PT. And your grad week you don't really do much PT.


----------



## Hattie56

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Not when we were in garrison we will had it often. In the field you don't do PT so that's 3 weeks no PT. And your grad week you don't really do much PT.



But you also do 6 hours of drill for 3 days! YAYYY


----------



## jemcgrg

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> But you also do 6 hours of drill for 3 days! YAYYY



Yes. Lol. That is also a thing. And drill is like PT.


----------



## RectorCR

I just left St. Jean and my experience was that we did morning PT maybe 5 times the entire course. There's PSP (Basically gym class) about once a week most weeks. And as commented prior I probably sweated the most during drill....MARK TIME!


----------



## jemcgrg

GFPHALI said:
			
		

> I just left St. Jean and my experience was that we did morning PT maybe 5 times the entire course. There's PSP (Basically gym class) about once a week most weeks. And as commented prior I probably sweated the most during drill....MARK TIME!



Were you on BMQ or BMOQ?


----------



## PMedMoe

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> Were you on BMQ or BMOQ?



Check their profile.


----------



## Traintosucceed

I graduated today. I'm finally able to have some spare time to reply to posts. No, you will not do PT every morning. I've just spent twelve weeks here at the mega. I've done a total of five morning PT runs and five morning PT at the gym. However you will have PT later in the day with the new schedule on most days.


----------



## chimo2u

Traintosucceed: congrats on your graduation! I sent you a pm


----------



## Zulopol

Traintosucceed said:
			
		

> I graduated today.



Good Job ! Congratulations


----------



## Jayrickson

Morning PT is only once or twice a week, and honestly, it's really nice. It gives you a great start to the day - just make sure the quarters are spotless after the showers/before breakfast.


----------



## mrbill

I'm heading in to week 6 at the moment, gone on 2 morning runs so far. Really is a good way to start the day, and we normally have a fair bit of time after the run to shower and prepare for breakfast. not like the 8 minutes we are usually given after PT classes to shower and be lined up in the hall lol.. We had pt class 3 times last week, which was also good, but it was right after drill class, so it was pretty hard at times. Circuit training and weight room. Good times.. thank god I had this weekend off.. first weekend of freedom! woohoo!!! ;-)


----------



## mike12255

Thanks to all the recently graduated and current BMQ recruits. The updated information you guys have given is awesome!


----------



## Ducimus BTC

mrbill said:
			
		

> I'm heading in to week 6 at the moment, gone on 2 morning runs so far.



Are you kidding me? Oh how BMQ has changed.... :facepalm:


----------



## mrbill

lol 3 morning pt so far.. we do however have pt 3-4 times a week during the day.. weight training, circuit training etc.


----------



## macseh

hello! please tell me how it's possible that you did such little pt? im going for officer training in june and im scared shitless of the pt because i'm 40 and am having issues with my knees, making me nervous if i will be able to succeed! And all you hear is everyone saying you'll run run run and run :/ wt%$ please give me the scoop on your experience and is this typical?

thanks a tun, really appreciate any feedback   
i sent a few of these emails out hoping to get as much insight as possible


----------



## macseh

going for BMOQ in JANUARY!!! i mean sorry.


----------



## sarahsmom

It could depend on whether you are on a Hollywood or Hell platoon. You won't know what you are on until a few weeks in, and staff won't call it one or the other.
A hell platoon is hell. It feels like punishment PT for breathing out of sync, etc. 
A Hollywood platoon is the kind that seems to not do PT except for the fitness testing.
Many platoons are somewhere in between. It depends on how your platoons comes together. If you meet your timings, straighten out the shit pumps without involving the staff, etc, you should have a good time.
You could have instructors that just like to run however. Staff that are Vandoos love their morning runs. And afternoon runs. And weekend runs. Just don't stop running because you feel a twinge in your knee. You will be spending the rest of the morning/day at the MIR and if you get a chit which excuses you from running, you may end up bearing a lot of instructors' frustrations. If you have real pain, then go. But make sure it is REAL pain, not just age.


----------



## Sarah_H

like paleomedic said, it depends what type of platoon you are. From my experience/observation at BMQ, if you have a lot of air force and/or tech trades in your platoon there's a good chance you will be a "hollywood" platoon. And sometimes you're a little of both. My brother who went through BMOQ about 2 yrs ago was a mix. Some days they were hell and some days they were hollywood. My best advice is work together as a team and make your timings. If you're going to be late, make sure you're all late. Don't leave anyone behind. 

You do, however, have to do I think it's 7 or 8 morning(5am) PT classes with your staff. Our morning PT hasn't been too bad. Usually involves a bit of running and doing stuff like push-ups, crunches, squats etc. But again, it all depends on your staff. Some staff like running and others don't.


----------



## Jarnhamar

I've heard the same story from 3 people now who have gone through BMQ in St-Jean within the last year. They did PT up until their FORCE test then after they passed the PT was practically dropped.


----------



## macseh

Great feedback! Really appreciate it  I'm going for Aerospace officer so in all honesty I hope we don get a harass runner :/ not that I don't want to run but I want to pass my basic intact and not injured. I could crawl over broken glass to prove my intention loll but that's not in the program. I have been told the same thing in regards to running. All depends on your instructor. I'm going in January so I hope it's indoor and varied activities. Thanks again y'all for the feedback, much appreciated  keep em comming, love to read them.


----------



## flatlander13

macseh said:
			
		

> I'm going in January so I hope it's indoor and varied activities. Thanks again y'all for the feedback, much appreciated  keep em comming, love to read them.



Some PT will be indoors, but you can also expect to run/do PT outdoors at times.


----------



## MartinD94

As said earlier in the post it depends if you are a "Hollywood" or a "Hell" platoon. There are days where you think it can't get any worse, but there are days where it feels relaxed, if I can use that word. As far as morning PTs, our platoon has had 3 or 4 , I don't exactly remember. It is a really good way to start your day as long as nobody is late, and have all the equipment with you. 2 of those PT were more team-building oriented rather than training.


----------

